# :: ECS Tuning :: 3" Exhaust System for Volkswagen Beetle - Click Here !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*3" Exhaust System for Volkswagen Beetle - $664.95!*

Want a more aggressive soundtrack to back up the Beetle's new aggressive look? Look no further than the Eurojet exhaust system.

These 3" mandrel-bent exhaust systems are hand crafted from quality stainless steel. Featuring precision-cut flanges and hangers in all factory locations, it's an easy job to fit it to your car.

Whether you select the cat-back or full turbo-back system, a Eurojet exhaust will result in increased power and a more impressive tone, guaranteed.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## willb6 (Feb 16, 2011)

BUMP for an amazing exhaust!! I love mine!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

willb6 said:


> BUMP for an amazing exhaust!! I love mine!!


Thanks for the bump, glad you enjoy yours! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

On Sale - 10% Off!


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

It looks nicely agressive!! I am quite interested 

Could you please advice whether the EUROJET 3" exhaust system for beetle turbo have the the E.E.C. homologation?

Thank you,


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

does the eurojet fit the gen 3 motors and will it clear the convertible bracing?


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Grip Driver said:


> does the eurojet fit the gen 3 motors and will it clear the convertible bracing?


Unless this is a new design, I had to return mine a few months ago to ECS for this very reason (2013 Turbo convertible).

As far as I know, no one currently makes a turbo back exhaust kit for the Gen3 engine. I asked APR, and they only said they might down the road.


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

sorry for my silly question guys!! but could you please develop further this GEN3 engine thing?
I have a 2013 Turbo beetle R-line edition. How do I know whether or not it is a GEN3 one?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

clnilsen said:


> Unless this is a new design, I had to return mine a few months ago to ECS for this very reason (2013 Turbo convertible).
> 
> As far as I know, no one currently makes a turbo back exhaust kit for the Gen3 engine. I asked APR, and they only said they might down the road.


Sadly no Gen3 2.0T or Gen3 1.8T exhaust options at this time, sorry.



frago23 said:


> sorry for my silly question guys!! but could you please develop further this GEN3 engine thing?
> I have a 2013 Turbo beetle R-line edition. How do I know whether or not it is a GEN3 one?


Not sure what you have? Check out our 2.0T PDF - *Here*


Andy


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Grip Driver said:


>


Sorry, wish I had better new for you. Keep checking the site for possible offerings.


Andy


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, Does this have the DRONE I hear about... anyone with a good video of how this sounds.... Thank you. :beer: Btw! I ordered the FORGE Atmospheric Blow Off Valve Spacer from ECS and it rocks! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

SIX SPEED said:


> Hi, Does this have the DRONE I hear about... anyone with a good video of how this sounds.... Thank you. :beer: Btw! I ordered the FORGE Atmospheric Blow Off Valve Spacer from ECS and it rocks! :beer::beer::beer:


I have yet to hear any negative reviews, sadly no sound clips on our end - One more full turbo back exhaust in stock!

Thanks for the BOV purchase! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi sorry to bump an old thread ( you like the free advertising) is their an exhaust clip video yet?

I'm in the market to purchase a full turbo back exhaust, however don't want an annoying drone or to ricey sounding.. If ya do please i'm sure others would love to hear it


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

WellHungSmurf said:


> Hi sorry to bump an old thread ( you like the free advertising) is their an exhaust clip video yet?
> 
> I'm in the market to purchase a full turbo back exhaust, however don't want an annoying drone or to ricey sounding.. If ya do please i'm sure others would love to hear it


Sadly we do not have any sound clips or videos on this exhaust, did you check youtube for them?


Andy


----------

